# Warface - Crytek's online F2P shooter



## axes2t2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Warface.com

*www.mmofront.com/images2/warface-cbt2.jpg

Crytek has announced that it’s now accepting closed beta applications for its CryEngine3 powered free-to-play shooter Warface. Players can now sign up for a chance to reserve their Warface ID early.

Developed by Crytek, Warface is a military first-person shooter that features dramatic co-op missions and a full set of class-based PVP modes.

For more information on Warface and to sign up for the closed beta, check out the game’s official website.

[YOUTUBE]3L9U1OGv-Ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

I Have registered Just hope the games under 5 Gb


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

quite difficult... cryengine 3 games are quite large in size...though this one should be relatively smaller since it doesnt feature sp.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 12, 2012)

Yea, Saw the trailer couple of days ago, The animation is quite fluid, but I doubt if its the actual gameplay.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope it's under 5GB . As Sujeet said, since there's no SP , it should take up less space due to less audio files.

So, this is free-to-play...but I wonder if they'll implement a cash shop in the game?


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2012)

When can we start the download.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

@Dragonslyer Let game be atleast released 

BTW I have too signed up under same name as my forum id


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 12, 2012)

Already Registered... 

Hoping Gameplay will be very good


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope the ping is good . If my guess is right, we'll all be playing with 300ms ping  . Normally FPS games don't make it to India , but hopefully they'll host some servers in Singapore.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> I hope the ping is good . If my guess is right, we'll all be playing with 300ms ping  . Normally FPS games don't make it to India , but hopefully they'll host some servers in Singapore.



I think they will make like TF2, we should be able to host ourselves. Most free games let ys do that


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

Btw,is there any indian servers YET for Crysis 2?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 12, 2012)

^^European Servers are best bet.
BTW Crysis 2 MP was complete MW2/Blackops MP clone.
Why Crytek Did it?No idea.
MP was disappointing.!

check this out anyway:Crysis 2 India - Group News


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like someone got influenced by TF2.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2012)

mediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic !


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Free *Social* FPS ??

[YOUTUBE]Qc6JHHk_f-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

^^

All MP Games are social


----------



## RCuber (Mar 16, 2012)

I got the Closed Beta Invite today , will go home and check it out


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

Charan said:


> I got the Closed Beta Invite today , will go home and check it out



Any info how it should be downloaded? And please also do post screenshots of it  
Kind of interested to play it


Till date I have never received a Beta invite of any game


----------



## RCuber (Mar 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Any info how it should be downloaded? And please also do post screenshots of it
> Kind of interested to play it
> 
> 
> Till date I have never received a Beta invite of any game



I am not sure yet, I have to go home and check it out. 
I had reserved a username from the site, and hence got the invite...


Its Friday and i'm still at office.... Sigh!!! 


*Locks Comupter*Goes Home*

EDIT: LOL I visited their site, people are asking only one question there.. "WHERE IS THE GAME"


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 25, 2012)

Anybody tried gface beta yet??.m talking about the social identity that u get with warface.

I hope game works at 128KBps.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 26, 2012)

Charan said:


> I got the Closed Beta Invite today , will go home and check it out



You sure? I think its the beta invitation for Gface, not Warface.
Btw, I'm 'cybo47' on Gface 



Charan said:


> Yea, Saw the trailer couple of days ago, The animation is quite fluid, but I doubt if its the actual gameplay.



Animation in a military FPS, Battlefield 3!!  *end of discussion* 

I thought it was another generic military fps (it could be), but that mech at the end of the trailer caught my eye, and noticed the destruction? that kind of addition to the game would be sweet!!


----------



## true_lies (Mar 26, 2012)

if its Free2Play, then it'll be Pay2Win as with most


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2012)

Pay2Win yeah!! lolzzz


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

Play2win.........


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

Free games are always welcome for me.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

^^For everyone!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Play2win.........



pay2win


----------



## RCuber (Jan 18, 2013)

Closed beta is on.. downloading via Gface.. I guess it launches from a browser. :/ 

add me to your friends list in gface.. RCuber 

EDIT: *beta.gface.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally! I was wondering what happened to this and if the project was scrapped.

Post some screenies and your thoughts on gameplay  soon


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 18, 2013)

How do you know if an invite has been sent to you ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 18, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> How do you know if an invite has been sent to you ?



There is no way to find other than spotting the email IMO.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 18, 2013)

What is the size of the gface client ?



thetechfreak said:


> There is no way to find other than spotting the email IMO.



Well,then I didn't get an invite yet.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 18, 2013)

lol first game I got a kill streak of 4 and got kicked  , hard to play on my ghosting keyboard..


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2013)

How is the game?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 18, 2013)

looks okay.. 5 player/team. need to play more.. not sure about the game modes yet.. just played two rounds.(got kicked in one) , one gets dropped from a heli, then we have to clear a village and then get picked up again in the heli..


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2013)

only 5 per team? that sucks or is it just temporary?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ I think its the limit .. even AFAIK GRFS also had same number of team members.


----------

